# Promoting Taijiquan at a Health and Wellness Fair



## fyn5000 (Jul 11, 2009)

The Agency I work for is planning a Health and Wellness Fair for this October.  All state agendies and the public are welcome to attend.  We have done 2 of these fairs in the past and being part of the Wellness Committee I have helped secure people or groups to participate.  I have in the past had my Dong Family Taijiquan teacher (with his senior students) participate, along with a separate Taiji Group that practices on campus at Noon each work day.  Along with demonstrating forms they had class and practice fliers available for the public and a Taiji video playing.

The planning for this year's fair has just started and I am going to again have my Taijiquan teacher and the Noon Taiji Group participate.  One question I have, can any of you suggest other things they might do or display at this year's fair that could generate more interest to the public?   

fyn


----------



## ben (Jul 12, 2009)

What I've found works best is to actively engage people in conversation. Smile and say hi to everyone who walks by. Ask them if they've ever seen Tai Chi before. Pick 2 or 3 of your friendliest most enthusiastic students and make sure they know that it's their job to talk to as many people as possible at the event. They don't even have to try and sell or promote anything they just have to talk to people.

A lot of people are intimidated by things that seem strange or unfamiliar and so people who are curious will still just walk by or watch a demonstration and then leave. but when you engage them in conversation then they realize that you're just a normal person who happens to do this really cool stuff called Tai Chi and not some "crazy Tai Chi nut." (crazy Tai Chi nuts may need some acting classes to use this method)

A lot of people who would normally just walk on by will become a lot more interested once you start talking with them.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Ben.

Sounds like a good idea.  We have mostly waited until someone showed interest before engaging them, but a more pro-active approach could work.  We'll give it a try.

fyn


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know anything about your style or what kind of student you would like to attract, but I'd suggest you consider this in the diversity of your demo team.

For example, would people of all ages be capable of your art, and interested in your classes?  If so, your demo team should reflect this.  For example, if  your demo included only, let's say, 25 year old hot babes, only senior citizens, or only advanced practitioners, a 45 year old beginner might think, "This probably isn't for me."


----------



## Quotheraving (Jul 16, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> Example: if  your demo included only, let's say, 25 year old hot babes {......} a 45 year old beginner might think, "This probably isn't for me."



I don't think that this is true of any 45 yr old  straight male that i know of, infact this would probably make sure your school was packed for the next term 

For that matter wouldn't advanced practitioners make viewers feel that what you were demonstrating was more worthwhile that the alternative - beginners flailing about like paraplegic gibbons!? And wouldn't the sight of senior citizens smoothly performing T'ai Chi without recourse to zimmer frames and oxygen masks appeal to all those health conscious ageing people (about 50% of the average attendance of health fairs)?


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree that it's nice to see that the advanced students are skilled--otherwise why bother? But when I go to check out any kind of fitness-related program, I look for diversity, and in particular, I look for someone who might be like me.  If I see all men in grappling class, I'm going to wonder why there aren't any women--is it a hostile environment for women?  If I see all 20 year olds doing P90X, I'm going to wonder if it's too strenuous for people my age.  All senior citizens?  Maybe it won't be enough of a challenge for people like me.  All advanced students--well, maybe this isn't a good choice for a beginner.  I'm not saying that's TRUE, but it gives a certain impression.

In my opinion, tai chi is a great choice for many people for a variety of reasons.  I think an attractive demo would show that.


----------



## mograph (Jul 16, 2009)

This is well-trod communications territory: connect with the target demographic as best you can. Usually that means "allow them to see themselves up there". 

Also, the students should be advanced enough to look confident, and the moves should be easy to do. Short set. The beginners in the audience should be able to say "I can do that", and the advanced should be able to say "nice root" or the equivalent.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  I'll talk to my teacher about your suggestions and I'll also talk with the members of the Noon Taiji Practice Group about it.  

Though I really do want to find some new students for my Teacher's Taiji classes, I want to introduce Taiji to more people in a way that will get them to try it in a formal setting (that is, in a class).  To that end I will steer potential new students to (nearly) any Taiji teacher in the Olympia area.  Hopefully, those new students will join my Teacher's classes.

Thanks again for your suggestions.

fyn


----------

